# convert shaper for router bit use?



## bent nail (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm rather new to the forum. I live in the mountains of western N.C., and I rely on mail order supplies. I have a small, 1/2 inch spindle Delta Shaper. I would like to know if there is a conversion kit that will allow me to use router bits? Any information or suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks, Bent Nail


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*something like this?*

G1794 Bit Spindle for G1026


  
 See larger image and other views


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> G1794 Bit Spindle for G1026
> 
> 
> 
> See larger image and other views



That small 1/2" shaper may not be able to be fitted with that collet. Most medium sized routers will outperform that shaper. For that reason, I would think twice about putting money into it. Another thought is that the speeds of that shaper are too slow for most router bits.












 





.
.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a small Delta shaper and all I did was order the two collets from Porter-Cable and they fit perfect. The main use for my small shaper is for making cabinet doors and raised panels as the speed needs to be slower anyway for those cutters. I will check and see if I still have the information for the collets.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



cabinetman said:


> That small 1/2" shaper may not be able to be fitted with that collet. Most medium sized routers will outperform that shaper. For that reason, I would think twice about putting money into it. *Another thought is that the speeds of that shaper are too slow for most router bits.*
> 
> This is the main problem with the idea, just so you know routers turn between 12,000 and 22,00 RPMs. Shapers turn between 7,00 and 10,00 RPMs and the smaller bits usually 1/4" shank and 1/2" to 3/4" or so diameter need to spin faster to cut efficiently. C-man is right on the money! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> I have a small Delta shaper and all I did was order the two collets from Porter-Cable and they fit perfect. The main use for my small shaper is for making cabinet doors and raised panels as the speed needs to be slower anyway for those cutters. I will check and see if I still have the information for the collets.



The speeds may be slower and more in line with larger cutters, but the power just isn't there. IIRC those shapers are 1HP. There are many shaper cutters designed for the ½" spindle, making the machine usable for light duty procedures. 












 





.
.


----------



## bent nail (Sep 13, 2010)

*Thanks for the comments*

*Thanks for the comments. I have a couple of router tables with large pc routers. I bought the shaper many years ago for a custom trim job. I liked the ease of the up and down adjustment on the spindle. Ole' Jim hit the nail-on-the-head as to the use I had in mind, Jim I'd appreciate info on how you made the conversions. Thanks again, Bent Nail*


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> The speeds may be slower and more in line with larger cutters, but the power just isn't there. IIRC those shapers are 1HP. There are many shaper cutters designed for the ½" spindle, making the machine usable for light duty procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are on the same page C-Man, I totally agree with you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bent nail said:


> *Thanks for the comments. I have a couple of router tables with large pc routers. I bought the shaper many years ago for a custom trim job. I liked the ease of the up and down adjustment on the spindle. Ole' Jim hit the nail-on-the-head as to the use I had in mind, Jim I'd appreciate info on how you made the conversions. Thanks again, Bent Nail*


I will get out there and get back with you a little later.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bent nail, all of the information I had was on my other computer when the hard drive went south so I can't find the spindle that will take a router collet. My shaper had the spindle with it when I bought it but not the collets. I ordered the two collets from Porter-Cable and the collets fit the Porter-Cable #690 router. Here is a link to the collets but not from Porter-Cable. 
Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42950 1/2-Inch Router Collet: Home Improvement


----------

